# whole is using Linux mint?



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Should be "Who is using Linux Mint". autocorrect got me.

I recently moved to Ubuntu-Gnome 13.04 from 12.04 and I find myself less happy with every upgrade. The thing that my computer must be able to do is video and the changes with FFMPEG have left most of my scripts worthless. I looked at the newest version of DVDstyler (2.6) and after fighting all evening to build I and meet dependencies I gave up.

While Googling for dependencies and error messages I saw that It works on Mint. I've seen lots of other positive reviews too.

This would be a major undertaking since my wife won't be happy with me losing anything. Also, Crossover MUST work so that the bride's Quicken still functions.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

I have had real good luck with Kubuntu. You still have to download additional software but I have been using it for over a year and I am very pleased. So far, all the software I have used is free.


----------



## kybound (Nov 24, 2013)

I started with Kubuntu and had a lot of issues in the 2 years I have used it. I switched to mint a bout 6 months ago and have had great success. I really like mint a lot.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Thankfully /home is on another partition so I can always roll back. I'm gonna give it a shot, now I have to decide on Cinnamon or KDE


----------



## RichInPA (Nov 13, 2013)

VLC works on all linux platforms.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

Tried Mint 15 with Cinnamon last night. Promptly froze on initial boot. After reboot it was good for a few and froze again. Can't say I cared much for the desktop visuals.

Dumped Cinnamon and loaded Mate Desktop. Looked better but locked up again.

Dumped it all and went back to Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 and haven't had any problems other than the ones mentioned in the 1st post. I guess I'm stuck until the next LTS. I've used it since 8.04, so I can wait.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

These are the reasons I keep closing the auto upgrade box and putting it off.. I didn't like the last upgrades I accepted and installed.. but I'm living with them, and just not going further..


----------

